# UK Almera N15 GA16DE



## sparki (Mar 4, 2003)

Ok guys some of you might have seen some posts from some fellow country men in the same positon.

We have a very strange GA16DE. we are looking for tunning parts and find it very hard.

I have a picture of my engine bay here. 
http://www.sparki.34sp.com/images/RR/b33010011.jpg
So if anyone has any ideas that would great.

For your viewing pleasure:
A modded GTi
http://www.sparki.34sp.com/images/RR/b33010001.jpg

and another
http://www.sparki.34sp.com/images/RR/b33010018.jpg

now on a rolling road
http://www.sparki.34sp.com/images/RR/b33010021.jpg


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

thats not a GA16DE. the motor looks like its carburated. which means that its a GA16i. check sentra.net for parts. most should be interchangeable between the two, except for intake.


----------

